# Third broken frame on GMC 2500 HD



## Ron O (Jan 8, 2009)

GM is kickin' me to the curb on this one. I own 5 GMC's and they (GM rep) said truck is not made for that type of work because it is not heavy enough. GM bought first broken frame truck back, the dealer welded frame and sold it to some other sucker. The second truck GM replaced frame, truck was out of service for 3 weeks. The third is a 2006 with about 40,000 mi. I feel they sold me a grocery getter not a work truck! I have asked the GM rep to bail me out just like the gov. bailed them out.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Search around the site here for the little guesset plates guys put on their frames. Should be a quick fix to prevent this problem. I'm doing mine as soon as our friends get their lift installed, I'm not up for laying under the truck on the cold floor.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

What size plow do you have on the trucks?


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

what kinda work do you do? Seems like you maybe you should in 5500 package if you are breaking frames


----------



## bossplwr09 (Sep 24, 2007)

That has always been an issue with Gm and in the past they have stood behind their product and replaced it, but now they are being a little bit more stingy about it, so you really need to ask your dealer about it (if they will look the other way because you use the truck for plowing) before you buy it or else they see those plow mounts on there and they'll turn you away.. Doesn't make sense considering GM's motto is "The longest lasting truck." Don't you think they would stand behind a faulty product?


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

take mounts off and bring it back. say you don't have a clue what happened.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

we've had 3 chevy trucks with less them 50k miles come in my shop in the last 3 weeks with cracked/broken frames. we welded and reinforced it at the owners expense and will not warrenty somthing like that as we arent a frame shop.

seems as though they are kinda thin in some key areas..but thats just me


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Maybe its the operator...........


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

This is the main reason why I will never put a plow on another GM truck again... too many people have had this problem! We had a 2005 2500 hd due the same thing and I plated it and sold it immediately!


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Ron O;706622 said:


> I have asked the GM rep to bail me out just like the gov. bailed them out.


Don't forget they used your money too.payup
GM should fix it.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Have any pics? Where is it breaking?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Epic Lawn Care;706897 said:


> Maybe its the operator...........


Ya its probably the operator


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Where are they breaking? Is it right near the front tire where the frame angles down? I have seen the gm;s do this


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

This is the first I've heard of this?

Are all GM affected or just the 2500 series. I have a 2003 K1500.

Where is the frame cracking? 

Does anyone have any pics of the cracks and reinforcements that they are doing to them?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=67234&highlight=gm+frame+crack

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=67168&highlight=gm+frame+crack

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=45749&highlight=gusset

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=48956&highlight=gusset


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Milwaukee!

This link had a some great pics from B&B: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.p...ghlight=gusset

So I guess my 1500 is prone as well


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

beatle78;707031 said:


> Thanks Milwaukee!
> 
> This link had a some great pics from B&B: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.p...ghlight=gusset
> 
> So I guess my 1500 is prone as well


I don't think Chevy 1500 have problem but mostly 2500- 3500

You could put gusset on it to prevent frame from break.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

Epic Lawn Care;706897 said:


> Maybe its the operator...........


thats what i thought also, after the first one..i said damn they musta used the truck as a battering ram.

but after 2 others came in, and they ovbiously had not been beaten on as they were daily drivers of the owners and very clean..ect i thought alittle different. but thats just my opinion so take it with a grain of salt i just know what i saw and honestly couldnt believe it lol


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

What years are affected?


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

if it were mine and i paid for a plow package on it .... 
i'd drive it through the show room window if they said its not covered.....
then i'd by a Toyota.....


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

If I am understaning this right it's not just plow trucks that are affected? Or is it? Why dosen't gm fix this or put plates on it in the factory?


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Just had another thought about this. If this has been an ongoing problem and gm knows about why are they not doing anything about it? And why has a class action lawsuit not been brought agains GM for neglect to correct the problem? I'll bet someone has had an accident because of this and should sue GM for neglegence or failure to correct the problem.


----------



## larold83 (Jan 1, 2009)

my buddy is a western dealer and he hates putting plows on these new truck ever since they all changed body styles they all got cheaper instead of torsion bars they put ajustible shocks


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

larold83;707177 said:


> my buddy is a western dealer and he hates putting plows on these new truck ever since they all changed body styles they all got cheaper instead of torsion bars they put ajustible shocks


What? The 2500HD/3500HDs still have Tbars. The 1500s have coil over springs up front.


----------



## 4u2nv (Jan 29, 2008)

My 02 2500 HD has the additional gussets already on it like the ones in B&B's thread... I've had the truck since new and it's still going good. Did GM remove the gussets on the newer models? Mine has the plow package don't know if that's why...


----------



## k&j Landscaping (Nov 17, 2008)

Does cranking the t-bars more than 6 turns put more stress on the a-arms. Just checked my 05 hd and nothing but do have plow prep. Make a difference? Just wondering.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

4u2nv;707384 said:


> My 02 2500 HD has the additional gussets already on it like the ones in B&B's thread... I've had the truck since new and it's still going good. Did GM remove the gussets on the newer models? Mine has the plow package don't know if that's why...


Up until the '02 model year the gussets were there on PP equipped trucks as well as MANY non PP equipped ones. Wasn't until '03 that they thoughtfully decided to begin omitting them. 

Like the other threads on this subject mention...it is an easily preventable situation as long as your aware of these details ahead of time.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

*Brought to you by the search box*

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=48956


----------



## danknight60 (Nov 7, 2006)

i have a 1989 z71 off road package (1500) and i have had it since new it has 287000 on it and i have hit many things with the plow and no frame cracks so i think if Ur going 30 mph Ur goner brake something lol ussmileyflag


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

danknight60;708150 said:


> i have a 1989 z71 off road package (1500) and i have had it since new it has 287000 on it and i have hit many things with the plow and no frame cracks so i think if Ur going 30 mph Ur goner brake something lol ussmileyflag


2003 they omitted the gussets on the truck frames??? Saving a few pennies per truck I would guess. those bastards


----------



## 08Duramaxboss (Jan 4, 2009)

When bought our new silverado 2500 HD Reg Cab, the salesman asked me what plow I wanted and told him Fisher( i was used to them), he called me back 5 minutes later and said the fisher dealer will not install a plow on GM products until further notice per Fisher. He said that they are bending the frames and GM and Fisher and looking into it. So we had a boss installed (which I really am a fan of now) and that is approved by GM and Boss for all warranty work. He also told me that if we do not buy a truck that has the snow prep package or get a crew or extended cab, that it will void the warranty and you will be turned away for ALL repairs (due to the bailout, they are being really strict about warranty work now).

I love this truck, with the duramax and the allison it is one mean machine, we own two and I don't think we will go back to gas after driving/using these two.


----------



## Ron O (Jan 8, 2009)

8.5 stainless steel v & x blades all by fisher


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

My dealer has trucks with fisher plows on the lot... some with ss v plows.......


----------



## 08Duramaxboss (Jan 4, 2009)

My bowtie;709304 said:


> My dealer has trucks with fisher plows on the lot... some with ss v plows.......


I know, I see them too, but it was not a risk we were willing to take, especially with the warranty work being voided....I actually like the boss better....much quicker to plow and on and off in less than one minute!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

William B.;707185 said:


> What? The 2500HD/3500HDs still have Tbars. The 1500s have coil over springs up front.


But his buddy told him that, so it must be true. LOL


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

JD Dave;710034 said:


> But his buddy told him that, so it must be true. LOL


AH, silly me. What was I thinking?


----------



## Eric K (Jun 3, 2009)

*Broken Frame Question*

Hi guys! I am doing a little research on GMT800 frame strength issues, and found your site by googling "Silverado borken frame".

I was in a severe accident in 2008 in my 01 Silverado 1500 2wd extended cab, and had a frontal impact that caused the driver side frame rail to fracture at the joint where the hydroformed box section and the remaining C-channel join, right at the firewall. When the rail broke, it pushed the dirver floorboard up and I nearly lost my ankle (bad compound fracture/cut, left the ankle hanging on by a few inches of skin).

So, I am trying to understand if, when the frames break from use (plowing, etc.), do they break at the same spot? Are there any pictures here of broken frames? I did a forum search (new here, but longtime online forum vet), and could not find anything.

I'd appreciate any info/pics/links y'all can provide.

TIA!
Eric


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

My frame is cracked, very small cracks right now. I think the truck had a plow on pretty much since day one, but the previous owner only did his own driveway. I did some moderate plowing three years ago with a Fisher 8' HD. The past two years I have pounded the snot out of this truck with a 8.5 XV SS, and a way aft mounted PolyCaster. I discovered the cracks after plowing season was over, which is why it's not fixed yet. The problems seems to have less to do with ramming snow banks, and more to do with the weight of the plow arching the frame. In fact, if I lift the plow, the cracks open up quite a bit. That is why the cracking generally stars on the upper, outer, "corner" of the frame. Post 16 on this thread explains it well.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=48956&highlight=frame+gussets
When I do mine before fall, I am planning to do 4 gussets. I will also add a casual observation that the problem seems more common on the 99 and up trucks. That may just be due to more guys here running newer trucks.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Eric K;782221 said:


> Hi guys! I am doing a little research on GMT800 frame strength issues, and found your site by googling "Silverado borken frame".
> 
> I was in a severe accident in 2008 in my 01 Silverado 1500 2wd extended cab, and had a frontal impact that caused the driver side frame rail to fracture at the joint where the hydroformed box section and the remaining C-channel join, right at the firewall. When the rail broke, it pushed the dirver floorboard up and I nearly lost my ankle (bad compound fracture/cut, left the ankle hanging on by a few inches of skin).
> 
> ...


Eric, They crack just behind the upper A Arm. An accident is not going to help you any, and also if your trying, it's worthless going after a bankrupt company, you'll never see a penny.


----------

